# TTOC Isle of Man 2007 11th - 13th May



## TT Law

All,

As Events Sec for the TTOC I have been in negotiation with the Isle of Man Steam Packet Co regarding a prospective trip next year.

The date is yet to be confirmed but is likely to be end April 2007.

The costs quoted are comparible to the last trip in 2004. They are:

Â£165 per person based on 2 sharing a car.

This includes 2 nights at the 4* Hilton Douglas on a B&B basis and a return ferry crossing by fast cat from Liverpool.

The trip will be over a weekend departing Liverpool around 7pm on Friday and returning the evening of the Sunday.

For people interested in a trackday experience Â£60 will get you into Dukes track days on the northern end of the island.

Personally - I just like driving the TT circuit between Ramsey and Douglas.

I you are interested can you please indicate this. We really need 10 cars or more to make this happen.

This was a great trip last time and I hope you fancy taking your TT round the TT circuit.

Steve

List of the interested:

1. TT Law
2. Hev
3. Phodge
4. Tubbs
5. Yogibear
6. les
7. Obiwan
8. Crooky225
9. TThriller
10.A3DFU
11.mlarner
12.dave_uk
[email protected]
14.TTK
15.Nem
16.MrL
17.MikeyB
18.tduncjames
19.04DTT
20.mosschops


----------



## Hev

Can I come along please? 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'd come but we dont do boats [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

oops


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Im up for this Steve, count me in


----------



## TT Law

3 cars already!

Hev - How many more cna you get interested from Clan McScotland?

Steve


----------



## les

i'm interested to [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

Steve, we are interested but will be dependent on final date selected


----------



## crooky225

I want to come, put me down as a maybe :wink:


----------



## TThriller

Steve, we are interested. But like with Obiwan, it will be dependent on final date selected. We will be away on "week 17" which is 27 Apr - 04 May for 2007.

Dave and Gill


----------



## phodge

Hi,

Please put me down as a maybe too. Depends on dates etc..

Thanks.


----------



## Hev

TT Law said:


> 3 cars already!
> 
> Hev - How many more cna you get interested from Clan McScotland?
> 
> Steve


Let me see who I can rustle up  :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

Hiya,

Put me down...

Sounds like a laugh!!

Just depends on the final dates.

Pete


----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Put me down...
> 
> Sounds like a laugh!!
> 
> Just depends on the final dates.
> 
> Pete


    
Didn't take long :wink: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## TT Law

Well Done!

Steve


----------



## Hev

TT Law said:


> Well Done!


 :lol: - Pete found this himself tho :roll:

Hev x


----------



## TT Law

It's going to be 3-4 weeks until the Steam Packet confirm the sailing times for 2007.

This is when we will need to settle on a date.

I will of course attempt to organise to suit all people showing interest so early.

I will also get the IOM Steam Packet to confirm tha latest week we can book at the reduced rates. I suppose the later the better for the weather.

Steve


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Done!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - Pete found this himself tho :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Ssssshhhhhhh..........

Im sure you told me about it telepathically!


----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Done!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - Pete found this himself tho :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ssssshhhhhhh..........
> 
> Im sure you told me about it telepathically!
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, so I did :roll:

BTW, how did the weekend celebrations go? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Definitely 

It was mega last time so I won't miss out!!!!

_Personally - I just like driving the TT circuit between Ramsey and Douglas. _ Well, we know this, don't we Steve :wink:

BTW, wher are David and Ian?


----------



## B16TTC

Certainly interested depending on date(s)


----------



## dave_uk

Sounds interesting, put me down as a maybe subject to final dates etc 8)

dave_uk


----------



## ObiWan

TT Law said:


> It's going to be 3-4 weeks until the Steam Packet confirm the sailing times for 2007.
> 
> This is when we will need to settle on a date.
> 
> I will of course attempt to organise to suit all people showing interest so early.
> 
> I will also get the IOM Steam Packet to confirm tha latest week we can book at the reduced rates. I suppose the later the better for the weather.
> 
> Steve


Great idea Steve and lets take deposits early do we can confirm numbers once we can confirm a date


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Done!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - Pete found this himself tho :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ssssshhhhhhh..........
> 
> Im sure you told me about it telepathically!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, so I did :roll:
> 
> BTW, how did the weekend celebrations go? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

My birthday and pals wedding both went well, i think i absorbed enough alcohol!!

Unfortunatly had to go in to work for 3 handovers on sunday and 1 on the saturday... busy busy!!


----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> Unfortunatly had to go in to work for 3 handovers on sunday and 1 on the saturday... busy busy!!


Now THAT was bad planning ........... 

Hev x

ps. Sorry for the hijack Steve, now you know why the ScoTTish threads go on to a few pages :wink:


----------



## [email protected]

who knows


----------



## TTK

I'm definitely interested , count me in ..!!!

Kev (TTK)


----------



## Nem

Sounds good yeah.

*puts hand up*

Nick


----------



## TThriller

Nem said:


> Sounds good yeah.
> 
> *puts hand up*
> 
> Nick


You're only interested 'cos they drive on the same side of the road as us :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

[email protected] said:


> who knows


Excellent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nem

TThriller said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good yeah.
> 
> *puts hand up*
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> You're only interested 'cos they drive on the same side of the road as us :lol:
Click to expand...

Damn Right!!

Nick


----------



## TTK

Outrageous statement Dave !!!!!

I've done Le Mans & back twice riding an R1 does that count ?

See you thursday

Kev (TTK)


----------



## TThriller

TTK said:


> I've done Le Mans & back twice riding an R1 does that count ?
> 
> Kev (TTK)


Abolutely! A bike has the advantage that it doesnt matter which side of the road the road we are "supposed" to ride on :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

TThriller said:


> TTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done Le Mans & back twice riding an R1 does that count ?
> 
> Kev (TTK)
> 
> 
> 
> Abolutely! A bike has the advantage that it doesnt matter which side of the road the road we are "supposed" to ride on :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

That depends on who is coming the other way :?


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've done Le Mans & back twice riding an R1 does that count ?
> 
> Kev (TTK)
> 
> 
> 
> Abolutely! A bike has the advantage that it doesnt matter which side of the road the road we are "supposed" to ride on :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends on who is coming the other way :?
Click to expand...

And those white lines are pretty slipery .................


----------



## TThriller

A3DFU said:


> And those white lines are pretty slipery .................


We keep WELL away from the white lines!!


----------



## A3DFU

TThriller said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those white lines are pretty slipery .................
> 
> 
> 
> We keep WELL away from the white lines!!
Click to expand...

Good on you


----------



## A3DFU

TThriller said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those white lines are pretty slipery .................
> 
> 
> 
> We keep WELL away from the white lines!!
Click to expand...

Good on you


----------



## A3DFU

TThriller said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those white lines are pretty slipery .................
> 
> 
> 
> We keep WELL away from the white lines!!
Click to expand...

Good on you


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those white lines are pretty slipery .................
> 
> 
> 
> We keep WELL away from the white lines!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good on you
Click to expand...

and never sniff a white line either :roll:


----------



## MrL

I'm very interested if it is the last weekend in April.

Mr L


----------



## MikeyB

Hi Steve, count me in, (depending on the dates) as you talked me into this last time we met!!


----------



## ttduncjames

count me in
ttdunc east mids


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those white lines are pretty slipery .................
> 
> 
> 
> We keep WELL away from the white lines!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and never sniff a white line either :roll:
Click to expand...

Or white powder :wink:


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those white lines are pretty slipery .................
> 
> 
> 
> We keep WELL away from the white lines!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and never sniff a white line either :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or white powder :wink:
Click to expand...

  :roll: Thats what I said ..... didn't I :wink:


----------



## 04DTT

Depending on dates, I would be interested in attending. I will be travelling from Ireland, so if you can organise a discounted ferry deal from Dublin it would be much appreciated!


----------



## ObiWan

How soon are we looking to firm up dates then Steve, seems to be quite a bit of interest


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those white lines are pretty slipery .................
> 
> 
> 
> We keep WELL away from the white lines!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and never sniff a white line either :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or white powder :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: Thats what I said ..... didn't I :wink:
Click to expand...

White line or powder, are you up for an Indian meal then?
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 290#777290


----------



## TT Law

ObiWan said:


> How soon are we looking to firm up dates then Steve, seems to be quite a bit of interest


Barry,

As soon as I get dates (latest for discount) and sailing times confirmed from IOM Steam Packet we will firm up the plans. We can then start to take deposits.

Looks like this one could be a great success. 

Steve


----------



## mosschops

I'd be up for this - it was great last time, I can provide the token portion of Pork


----------



## r14n

mosschops said:


> I'd be up for this - it was great last time, I can provide the token portion of Pork


Do you want "rice" with that ? :lol:

J, when are you calling round for a brew / spin.

I would love to go again, but as I'm planning to go the actual TT, not sure twice in 1 year will be a goer.

2007 will be the centenary of the TT races.

My DAD back in his day ( early 70's )









Steve, ( nice new car BTW ) are you going to try and get the "mountain" closed for a private run ?

Hope the catering works out for you :wink:

remember ......happy days.........
(Link to the fast convoy video over the mountain section)


----------



## les

r14n said:


> mosschops said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be up for this - it was great last time, I can provide the token portion of Pork
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want "rice" with that ? :lol:
> 
> I would love to go again, but as I'm planning to go the actual TT, not sure twice in 1 year will be a goer.
> 
> 2007 will be the centenary of the TT races.
> 
> Steve, ( nice new car BTW ) are you going to try and get the "mountain" closed for a private run ?
> 
> Hope the catering works out for you :wink:
> 
> remember ......happy days.........
> (Link to the fast convoy video over the mountain section.)
Click to expand...

Was over for the TTs this year. Had a GREAT time


----------



## ObiWan

les said:


> r14n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mosschops said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be up for this - it was great last time, I can provide the token portion of Pork
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want "rice" with that ? :lol:
> 
> I would love to go again, but as I'm planning to go the actual TT, not sure twice in 1 year will be a goer.
> 
> 2007 will be the centenary of the TT races.
> 
> Steve, ( nice new car BTW ) are you going to try and get the "mountain" closed for a private run ?
> 
> Hope the catering works out for you :wink:
> 
> remember ......happy days.........
> (Link to the fast convoy video over the mountain section.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was over for the TTs this year. Had a GREAT time
Click to expand...

Were you in your TT at the TT's or on a Triumph TT at the TT's? :wink:


----------



## les

Well up to recently I owned 2 Triumph motorbikes. A 1980 Bonnie and I still have my 1996 750cc Triumph Trident with lots of trick bits, gives a few sports bike riders a few surprises I can tell you.

Sold the Bonnie though, the guy who bought it is going to rebulid it over the winter and bring it back to me to see it. Grrr I juist know I am going to regret the sale of it as it was quite an unusual one even if I did get top price and more for it given its condition and works required.

I didnt have my TT at the time I was over and I went over with a mate in his car.

Oh well at least I know the Bonnie has gone to a good home :?


----------



## les

r14n said:


> mosschops said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be up for this - it was great last time, I can provide the token portion of Pork
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want "rice" with that ? :lol:
> 
> J, when are you calling round for a brew / spin.
> 
> I would love to go again, but as I'm planning to go the actual TT, not sure twice in 1 year will be a goer.
> 
> 2007 will be the centenary of the TT races.
> 
> My DAD back in his day ( early 70's )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, ( nice new car BTW ) are you going to try and get the "mountain" closed for a private run ?
> 
> Hope the catering works out for you :wink:
> 
> remember ......happy days.........
> 
> (Link to the fast convoy video over the mountain section)
Click to expand...

Trying to work out what bike ya dad is riding there, at a guess I would say a suzuki 250/350 :? Right or Wrong from a guy who saw Mike (the bike) Hailwwod ride his lat TT and win on a Ducati 750 Harrr those were the days :roll:


----------



## r14n

Not sure if its a "lightweight" Yamaha 125 or 250.

He rode Production class too, and a brief spell as a sidecar passenger.

I have another picture of him, wearing an open-face helmet on the start line with a *** in his mouth. :lol:

My mum has an oil painting of him tucked-in and flat out on the mountain section. 
( he passed away 14 years ago this month )

If anyone has any doubts about making a trip to the island, just do it.
It's steeped in history for anyone with a whif of petrol in the blood.

Plus NO SPEED limits on the mountain.


----------



## TTK

Hi ,

Both Me & Nem posted messages that we are up for it .......

Has someone forgotten to add us to the list ..?

If someone can let us know the details when available ,
i'll get the sun tan cream ready ..... he,he ..!!

Kev ( TTK)


----------



## A3DFU

TTK said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Both Me & Nem posted messages that we are up for it .......
> 
> Has someone forgotten to add us to the list ..?
> 
> *If someone can let us know the details *when available ,
> i'll get the sun tan cream ready ..... he,he ..!!
> 
> Kev ( TTK)


Reeeeelaxxxxx!!! It's ages before we'll go .....


----------



## Hev

A3DFU said:


> TTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Both Me & Nem posted messages that we are up for it .......
> 
> Has someone forgotten to add us to the list ..?
> 
> *If someone can let us know the details *when available ,
> i'll get the sun tan cream ready ..... he,he ..!!
> 
> Kev ( TTK)
> 
> 
> 
> Reeeeelaxxxxx!!! It's ages before we'll go .....
Click to expand...

You putting him in a trance Dani? 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Both Me & Nem posted messages that we are up for it .......
> 
> Has someone forgotten to add us to the list ..?
> 
> *If someone can let us know the details *when available ,
> i'll get the sun tan cream ready ..... he,he ..!!
> 
> Kev ( TTK)
> 
> 
> 
> Reeeeelaxxxxx!!! It's ages before we'll go .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You putting him in a trance Dani?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I just LOVE trance and won't miss an opportunity 

... off to listen to some, NOW!!!


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> TTK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Both Me & Nem posted messages that we are up for it .......
> 
> Has someone forgotten to add us to the list ..?
> 
> *If someone can let us know the details *when available ,
> i'll get the sun tan cream ready ..... he,he ..!!
> 
> Kev ( TTK)
> 
> 
> 
> Reeeeelaxxxxx!!! It's ages before we'll go .....
Click to expand...

But we need to book early


----------



## TT Law

1st post updated with the all those interested on here. I have another 5+ people who habe E Mailed direct.

Looks like this is going to be quite a gathering.

Steve


----------



## ObiWan

TT Law said:


> 1st post updated with the all those interested on here. I have another 5+ people who habe E Mailed direct.
> 
> Looks like this is going to be quite a gathering.
> 
> Steve


Its all down to you now then Steve to make it happen :wink: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st post updated with the all those interested on here. I have another 5+ people who habe E Mailed direct.
> 
> Looks like this is going to be quite a gathering.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Its all down to you now then Steve to make it happen :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

That's what Steve loves 8)


----------



## [email protected]

Definitely interested and a couple french already mentionned their interest too

Do you have a limit for the french proportion during that week end ?


----------



## conlechi

Hi Steve ,
stick me down on the list ,would love to make the trip , dates permitting


PM sent


----------



## davidg

Could be OK for us , depending on date  will have to see , may be a bit closer to the time ,,, yes have seen the the dates :?


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> Could be OK for us , depending on date  will have to see , may be a bit closer to the time ,,, yes have seen the the dates :?


Make sure your brakes are cooled :wink: :-*


----------



## LakesTTer

I'd love to go as I'm Manx, but I'm not coming 'cos you couldn't be arsed to come to London :lol: :lol: JOKING!!!!

Stick me down.


----------



## TTotal

I am not chasing you Tim honestly!

Can you stick Helen and I on this list too please?

Very keen to do this one.

Thanks

John


----------



## TTK

Looking at the other thread with the voting poll , it appears that with 50% of the votes going for the 11th May , i think we can all start penciling in our diaries .

Roll on 11.05.07 ....!!!!!!!


----------



## ObiWan

Looking good


----------



## TT Law

As soon as I get the ferry times confirmed we will confirm the date. Hopefully within the next 2 weeks.

Can anyone who is interested please PM me your E Mail addy so I can keep an up to date group for comms.

Steve


----------



## YOGIBEAR

Steve 
Details sent
Fraser


----------



## Hev

you have mail 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Sent


----------



## ObiWan

PM sent


----------



## TTotal

Details sent Steve thanks 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT

Yep. Am interested too since it's the same sort of time as my birthday.


----------



## TTotal

Nice one Rhod, dont forget to PM Steve with your email addy.
:wink:


----------



## [email protected]

done


----------



## TTK

PM Sent...!!


----------



## LakesTTer

You've already got mine


----------



## TThriller

TT Law said:


> As soon as I get the ferry times confirmed we will confirm the date. Hopefully within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Can anyone who is interested please PM me your E Mail addy so I can keep an up to date group for comms.
> 
> Steve


I take it you dont need mine again Steve!?!?!

Anyway, whats wrong with the PM system?

Any URL with the letter "mail" in it is blocked where I work. But access to The Forum is no problem 

Dave


----------



## TT Law

Dave,

You can't set up groups for PM. With over 20 cars now interested E Mail sppeds the whole process of comms up.

Steve


----------



## phodge

PM sent.


----------



## TTotal

Wow this is gonna be a stunning meet !


----------



## les

PM sent


----------



## superally

Im up for it - i live here!


----------



## TTotal

superally said:


> Im up for it - i live here!


Great you can help with the planning then ! :lol:


----------



## les

superally said:


> Im up for it - i live here!


OOO perhaps you could negotiate a bigger discount for us all then :roll:


----------



## davidg

les said:


> superally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for it - i live here!
> 
> 
> 
> OOO perhaps you could negotiate a bigger discount for us all then :roll:
Click to expand...

Have you tried e bay ? :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Thought we had gotten over that one David? :lol:

Give the lad a break, he is a Northener at least ....... :wink:


----------



## TThriller

TT Law said:


> Dave,
> 
> You can't set up groups for PM. With over 20 cars now interested E Mail sppeds the whole process of comms up.
> 
> Steve


I thought that might be the problem. We need to have a word with Jae...


----------



## ObiWan

les said:


> superally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for it - i live here!
> 
> 
> 
> OOO perhaps you could negotiate a bigger discount for us all then :roll:
Click to expand...

Hope you have a big house and plenty of free beds :wink:


----------



## les

davidg said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im up for it - i live here!
> 
> 
> 
> OOO perhaps you could negotiate a bigger discount for us all then :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried e bay ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeah but they only do discounts for no more than two. :-*


----------



## Batt

PM sent...

Sounds like it'll be a wonderful weekend! 8)


----------



## JAF_225TT

I'll be interested in that one.. put me down.. Was sure I replied on email expressing my interest for this one .. Never mind keep me informed.
Simon


----------



## ObiWan

Steve, can you post a list on the front page of those that have confirmed interest with a pm so we make sure we don't accidently drop anybody that might have missed your request or pm's gone astray?


----------



## Chip_iTT

I'm interested!

edit: PM sent


----------



## ObiWan

Chip_iTT said:


> I'm interested!


Can you send a pm to Steve


----------



## TTotal

Steve, I dont appear on your list on the first page yet is this updated?


----------



## A3DFU

Tim is working all hours and is not on the forum a lot ,,, so updates/posts may be delayed at times


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> Tim is working all hours and is not on the forum a lot ,,, so updates/posts may be delayed at times


Tim who? :?


----------



## TTotal

Just what I was thinking, think it's German for Steve :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> Just what I was thinking, think it's German for Steve :wink:


  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I was thinking, think it's German for Steve :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

You got it guys [smiley=wings.gif]
About time you learned a second language :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I was thinking, think it's German for Steve :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it guys [smiley=wings.gif]
> About time you learned a second language :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

You must be joking, they havent learned the first one yet :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I was thinking, think it's German for Steve :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got it guys [smiley=wings.gif]
> About time you learned a second language :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be joking, they havent learned the first one yet :lol:
Click to expand...

 :wink: [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## TT Law

An extract from an E Mail I have just sent to those showing an interest:

*The ferry company have finalised the sailings for the trip date and they are:

Liverpool to Douglas Friday 11th May 2007 depart 1945hrs (Arrive IOM 2145hrs)

Douglas to Liverpool Sunday 13th May 2007 depart 1500hrs (Arrive Liverpool 1700hrs)

OR

Douglas to Heysham Sunday 13th May 2007 depart 1945hrs (Arrive Heysham 2315hrs)

The costs are as previously stated and are Â£165 per person based on 2 people sharing a car. I am sure that I can do a 
deal if singles are required.

This includes the crossing & 2 nights at the Douglas Hilton 4* Hotel & Casino and breakfast.

I have chosen the 11th as the date most people preffered.*

If you have not recieved the E Mail and are interested in going send me a PM with your E Mail addy!

Steve


----------



## TThriller

Checked all my email addresses but no email :-(

Best to use the Hotmail address I gave you Steve

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Replied by e mail ........... are we there yet


----------



## TTotal

You should have gone before we left home !


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds very good, Steve 

I would prefer the Liverpool return sailing but will go with the majority


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> Sounds very good, Steve
> 
> I would prefer the Liverpool return sailing but will go with the majority


I said that


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very good, Steve
> 
> I would prefer the Liverpool return sailing but will go with the majority
> 
> 
> 
> I said that
Click to expand...

it's o.k. I just copied you


----------



## les

Yep Liverpool for me to.

I remember the days well in the late 60s early 70s. 12 midnight Friday night sailing. Motorbike Royal Enfield 250cc Super 5 then a BAS 500cc Shooting star. All lined up 4 deep along the dock road, the smell of cassy R, petrol tanks pumped out ready to board. Off the boat at 4amish, in the cafe at the end of the pier. Then off for a blast around the TT course. Fined somewhere to watch the races and crash out for some kip. into Duglass for a skin full (no breathaliser in those days :roll: ) Return Saturday night 11pm boat harrr memories memories you just cant buy them you know. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## karenb

Hi, I don't seem to be on the list at the start of the thread but have received the group email and have separately replied that the return via Liverpool is best for us. As my other half is a real bike nut I have also asked Steve to find out how much it would be take the bike across as well!!

Thanks
Karen


----------



## TTotal

BAS ???

Birmingham Small Arse is what it should have been matey, I had a few from Bantams to A65s 8)


----------



## les

TTotal said:


> BAS ???
> 
> Birmingham Small Arse is what it should have been matey, I had a few from Bantams to A65s 8)


Yeah you know BAS Britsih Arms Small company sometimes known as BSA


----------



## TT Law

For those who have not been to the TT circuit I found this link to a virtual tour:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/..._in_front?size=4x3&bgc=C0C0C0&nbram=1&bbram=1

Steve


----------



## conlechi

Haven't had an email yet Steve :?


----------



## les

TT Law said:


> For those who have not been to the TT circuit I found this link to a virtual tour:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/..._in_front?size=4x3&bgc=C0C0C0&nbram=1&bbram=1
> 
> Steve


Not been to it.........some of us have raced around it :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Good grief I have never been so fast in my life!
Nearly 190 mph 

Gonna have to lie down for a while,that was crazy and to think dear Joey Dunlop used to ride like that in F O G      you ought to see the video of him screaming round the circuit in a pea souper flat out the camera on the bike, very frightening.


----------



## TT Law

conlechi said:


> Haven't had an email yet Steve :?


Sorry Mark I thought I'd sent it.

I am not in tonight but will forward to you tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## ObiWan

TT Law said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had an email yet Steve :?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mark I thought I'd sent it.
> 
> I am not in tonight but will forward to you tomorrow.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve

What about my write up :?


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had an email yet Steve :?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mark I thought I'd sent it.
> 
> I am not in tonight but will forward to you tomorrow.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve
> 
> What about my write up :?
Click to expand...

I can do a write up  
What do you want me to write about? The weather, the moon, the stars ... or the glass of wine I'm just enjoying :wink: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had an email yet Steve :?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mark I thought I'd sent it.
> 
> I am not in tonight but will forward to you tomorrow.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve
> 
> What about my write up :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do a write up
> What do you want me to write about? The weather, the moon, the stars ... or the glass of wine I'm just enjoying :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Your starter for 10............. its White!


----------



## TTotal

Dont tell me its snowing up there !


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had an email yet Steve :?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mark I thought I'd sent it.
> 
> I am not in tonight but will forward to you tomorrow.
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve
> 
> What about my write up :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do a write up
> What do you want me to write about? The weather, the moon, the stars ... or the glass of wine I'm just enjoying :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your starter for 10............. its White!
Click to expand...

It wasn't ..... it was a grey haired chap with a torch and a couple of spanners under his arm


----------



## LakesTTer

A3DFU said:


> Tim is working all hours and is not on the forum a lot ,,, so updates/posts may be delayed at times


She could mean me :lol: Can I come please?


----------



## A3DFU

LakesTTer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim is working all hours and is not on the forum a lot ,,, so updates/posts may be delayed at times
> 
> 
> 
> She could mean me :lol: Can I come please?
Click to expand...

I am sure, Steve will let you come 8)


----------



## ObiWan

Only if he wears his uniform


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Only if he wears his uniform


and will allow you to take your jacket off .....


----------



## LakesTTer

I think you're taking that too seriously


----------



## A3DFU

LakesTTer said:


> I think you're taking that too seriously


Muahhhh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Steve

Any room for one more *OLD* TT please?

Kev


----------



## conlechi

Have we started booking this up yet ? , have i missed something :?

Dont want to miss out :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

conlechi said:


> Have we started booking this up yet ? , have i missed something :?
> 
> Dont want to miss out :roll:


I think you are quite safe. AFAIK, nothing has been booked yet


----------



## conlechi

A3DFU said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we started booking this up yet ? , have i missed something :?
> 
> Dont want to miss out :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are quite safe. AFAIK, nothing has been booked yet
Click to expand...

Phew :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

conlechi said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we started booking this up yet ? , have i missed something :?
> 
> Dont want to miss out :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are quite safe. AFAIK, nothing has been booked yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Phew :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

So you can relax into the weekend now


----------



## mctavish

I am trying to get the weekend off work? Heather and I would like to go. Are you limited to numbers, are we to late?
Mctavish


----------



## A3DFU

mctavish said:


> I am trying to get the weekend off work? Heather and I would like to go. Are you limited to numbers, are we to late?
> Mctavish


I obviously can't reply for Steve but I think, the more the merrier


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> mctavish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the weekend off work? Heather and I would like to go. Are you limited to numbers, are we to late?
> Mctavish
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously can't reply for Steve but I think, the more the merrier
Click to expand...

IF a BIG "IF" ,,,,,,, I'm OK for my shifts .... :x work ,,, you guys are all welcome to meet at our house , for a brew etc ,,, I'm trying my best to make it but will not know until next year :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: we are only 35 mins from Liverpool docks


----------



## les

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mctavish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the weekend off work? Heather and I would like to go. Are you limited to numbers, are we to late?
> Mctavish
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously can't reply for Steve but I think, the more the merrier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF a BIG "IF" ,,,,,,, I'm OK for my shifts .... :x work ,,, you guys are all welcome to meet at our house , for a brew etc ,,, I'm trying my best to make it but will not know until next year :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: we are only 35 mins from Liverpool docks
Click to expand...

Dave just 35 mins away ............ then make a run for it [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mctavish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the weekend off work? Heather and I would like to go. Are you limited to numbers, are we to late?
> Mctavish
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously can't reply for Steve but I think, the more the merrier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IF a BIG "IF" ,,,,,,, I'm OK for my shifts .... :x work ,,, you guys are all welcome to meet at our house , for a brew etc ,,, I'm trying my best to make it but will not know until next year :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: we are only 35 mins from Liverpool docks
Click to expand...

Thanks David, I'll be there


----------



## Hev

Re-run the cruises to HMC? 

Hev x


----------



## TThriller

mctavish said:


> I am trying to get the weekend off work? Heather and I would like to go. Are you limited to numbers, are we to late?
> Mctavish


It'll be good to see you again.

Even better to have The Three Kingfishers lined up once more 8)

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Just need Steve to get free of his massive current workload and then its Pies at Dave n Julies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Just need Steve to get free of his massive current workload and then its Pies at Dave n Julies :lol: :lol: :lol:


I bet you'll have a few pies before May 2007 :wink: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just need Steve to get free of his massive current workload and then its Pies at Dave n Julies :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'll have a few pies before May 2007 :wink: :roll:
Click to expand...

Mince Pies


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just need Steve to get free of his massive current workload and then its Pies at Dave n Julies :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'll have a few pies before May 2007 :wink: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mince Pies
Click to expand...

And as you're now watching yourself picking up that mince pie you feel your anticipation of biting into a hard, cold, slimy rock ..... and you put it down .... you put it down and notice,, how much better you already feel


----------



## mctavish

Steve,
Managed to get the weekend off work if you can include Heather and I?
Looking forward to this already, never been to the Isle of Man!
Mctavish /Chris


----------



## TT Law

All,

I will contacting the Steam Packet later this week and will update this thread.

It is also my intention to get a shop item in the TTOC shop for people to start booking/pay deposits.

Steve


----------



## TTotal

Cheers Steve, nice one! Thanks.


----------



## ObiWan

Make sure you book the weather early :wink:


----------



## Sara

Steve,

Am I to late to add another two

Sara


----------



## ObiWan

Sara G said:


> Steve,
> 
> Am I to late to add another two
> 
> Sara


Not to late Sara, Steve will be putting this in the shop to start taking deposits soon


----------



## Sara

Cool, Thanks Barry, where did you end up for your anniversary, we did not see you in the corner at Barinda's

Sara


----------



## ObiWan

Sara G said:


> Cool, Thanks Barry, where did you end up for your anniversary, we did not see you in the corner at Barinda's
> 
> Sara


We went local for a romantic candle lit dinner, should have been Dubia but to much work on so had to cancel 

I am sure you all had a great Barinda class curry


----------



## TTotal

Was that George Dubbaya :lol:

(Its Dubai mate :lol: )


----------



## ObiWan

TTotal said:


> Was that George Dubbaya :lol:
> 
> (Its Dubai mate :lol: )


Thanks for reminding me that I am spellingly challenged :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

My pleshure


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Thanks Barry, where did you end up for your anniversary, we did not see you in the corner at Barinda's
> 
> Sara
> 
> 
> 
> We went to a local cafe for a romantic candle lit pie and peas dinner, should have been Blackpool but to much work on so had to cancel
> 
> I am sure you all had a great Barinda class curry
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Thanks Barry, where did you end up for your anniversary, we did not see you in the corner at Barinda's
> 
> Sara
> 
> 
> 
> We went to a local cafe for a romantic candle lit pie and peas dinner, should have been Blackpool but to much work on so had to cancel
> 
> I am sure you all had a great Barinda class curry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

Second this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Thanks Barry, where did you end up for your anniversary, we did not see you in the corner at Barinda's
> 
> Sara
> 
> 
> 
> We went to a local cafe for a romantic candle lit pie and peas dinner, should have been Blackpool but to much work on so had to cancel
> 
> I am sure you all had a great Barinda class curry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

You mean that your curry is repeating on you :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Thanks Barry, where did you end up for your anniversary, we did not see you in the corner at Barinda's
> 
> Sara
> 
> 
> 
> We went to a local cafe for a romantic candle lit pie and peas dinner, should have been Blackpool but to much work on so had to cancel
> 
> I am sure you all had a great Barinda class curry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Second this :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that your curry is repeating on you :lol:
Click to expand...

Errrr ............ it did during the night :?


----------



## MikeyB

Steve, you have PM mate.


----------



## A3DFU

yes!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TT Law

Just a quick update all.

Having a little trouble contacting the guy at IOM Steam Packet. Hopefully I'll be able to update you all by the end of the week.

Just to let you know I had not forgotten you all.

Steve


----------



## MikeyB

Good lad!

I'm looking at purchasing an in-car camera system ready for this trip so I should get some good footage!


----------



## TTotal

Hi Steve, notice that you havent got TTotal or *mighTy Tee* on yor list on the first page ..

We are both deffo for this trip!

Cheers Mr Choo choo 

EDITED :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> Hi Steve, notice that you havent got TTotal or mighTTy-Tee on yor list on the first page ..
> 
> We are both deffo for this trip!
> 
> Cheers Mr Choo choo


Hi Steve

Confirmed 

Thanks John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal

mighTy Tee edited !


----------



## mighTy Tee

Julie phoned me from the Hair Dressers Saturday "What date is the IOM?" she asked, so she can schedule future visits ready for this event :?


----------



## TTotal

Thats nice, we dont want scruffy birds with us :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

11th May I believe is what we are targeting....... just need Steve to confirm booking details


----------



## mighTy Tee

ObiWan said:


> 11th May I believe is what we are targeting....... just need Steve to confirm booking details


Barry - have your read the Thread's title? :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

mighTy Tee said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11th May I believe is what we are targeting....... just need Steve to confirm booking details
> 
> 
> 
> Barry - have your read the Thread's title? :roll:
Click to expand...

and your point is what exactly :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## TT Law

All,

Here are the confirmed details:

Leave Liverpool (Liver Building) at 1900hrs on 11th May 2007 (Check In 1800hrs)

Arrive Douglas IOM 2130hrs on 11th May and transfer to 4* Hilton Hotel (10 mins)

Saturday - Group cruise around TT circuit and potential visit to Laxey Wheel. Option of shopping in Douglas in the afternoon for those wish. Dinner in the evening as a group (Not Included)

Sunday - Cruise TBA

Leave Douglas 13th May 1500hrs on Fastcat to Liverpool arriving 1730hrs.

Prices:

Double Room B&B 2 nights including ferry crossing Â£330 (deposit Â£100)

Twin Room B&B 2 nights including ferry crossing Â£330 (deposit Â£100)

Single Room B&B 2 nights including ferry crossing Â£286 (deposit Â£50)

I have included the supplements for ferry & hotel in the single costs.

The shop item (TTOC shop) will be live shortly for deposits to be taken and the deposit is basically Â£50 per person. When you pay your deposits it is imperative that you E Mail me with your car details and the names & addresses of the people travelling so that I can pass the deposit to the IOM Steam Packet. (Use TTOC Events E Mail)

The final balance will be due 6 weeks prior to travel and is paid directly to the IOM Steam Packet. You will be advised how to do this nearer the time.

I have arranged for 10 rooms/ferry spaces to be held as a starter and I can increase this as required as long as the ferry/hotel does not fill up (A possibility)

Anyone who is interested in Dukes trackdays let me know. I won't be tracking but taking advantage of the free TT course.

Any questions fire away and get your wallets ready for the deposits to be paid.

Steve


----------



## KevtoTTy

KevtoTTy said:


> Steve
> 
> Any room for one more *OLD* TT please?
> 
> Kev


Steve

Me and Bev are a definate - wont be able to pay deposit until Jan 1st as we are flying out to Egypt in a couple of hours.

Have a good Xmas - hold me a place can you please?


----------



## conlechi

Steve,
is there a limit to the numbers on this trip ?


----------



## 04DTT

Hi Steve,

Any update on ferry sailing times and costs from Dublin?

Regards,

04dtt


----------



## ObiWan

Steve, what time does the shop open? we have been in this queue for weeks now and my feet are starting to ache


----------



## TT Law

SHOP ITEMS NOW CREATED

Steve


----------



## TTotal

I'm paid up now 8)


----------



## MikeyB

Would you believe my work trip has just been organised in Amsterdam for this exact weekend!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... 

Afraid I'll have to give this a miss til next year!!

*2008's list:*

1, MIKEYB!!!!!!!!!!!

:wink:


----------



## B16TTC

Have just paid deposit at Shop and PM'd our details.

Mervyn & Natalie


----------



## A3DFU

TT Law said:


> Dinner in the evening as a group (Not Included)


I trust you have sorted this with Ian :wink: :lol:


----------



## BillP

Is it too late to join thefun??

BillP


----------



## TT Law

Not too late for anyone!

Get booking on the website.

Steve


----------



## ObiWan

Just confirmed our diary so will be booking this week


----------



## TT Law

ObiWan said:


> Just confirmed our diary so will be booking this week


Thats great news Barry 8)

Steve


----------



## LoTTie

We've booked.  8)


----------



## ObiWan

We've booked also


----------



## LoTTie

ObiWan said:


> We've booked also


Oh No!!! :wink: :lol: 

I've never been to the Isle of Man before. Looking forward to it! 8)


----------



## ObiWan

LoTTie said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've booked also
> 
> 
> 
> Oh No!!! :wink: :lol:
> 
> I've never been to the Isle of Man before. Looking forward to it! 8)
Click to expand...

First time for us so we will be your rear end gunners :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LoTTie

ObiWan said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've booked also
> 
> 
> 
> Oh No!!! :wink: :lol:
> 
> I've never been to the Isle of Man before. Looking forward to it! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First time for us so we will be your rear end gunners :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Nobody is gunning my rear end!!!


----------



## phodge

We're thinking of staying over in Liverpool on the Sunday night and driving back on the Monday. Anyone got any good ideas on where to stay/eat and what to see?


----------



## davidg

phodge said:


> We're thinking of staying over in Liverpool on the Sunday night and driving back on the Monday. Anyone got any good ideas on where to stay/eat and what to see?


Try here http://www.visitliverpool.com/site/liverpool-in-a-day

We are 99% going , so you can have a chat to Julie , as she works in Liverpool ,,,, when we confirm i will let you know and everyone is welcome to come to our house [same as last time ] for a brew and a mini cruse to the docks


----------



## conlechi

Hope to get booked up later this week 

Wife not interested though :evil:


----------



## TT Law

This is looking like a really special event in the making!

I will get the details of those who have booked and post a list as we go along.

Steve


----------



## KevtoTTy

Deposit paid/details emailed

(just need to convince the wife now! :wink: )

Can't wait!


----------



## ObiWan

OOPS!! Almost forgot to send my confirmation e mail. Now done


----------



## mighTy Tee

Booked, Paid Deposit, Emailed details

Looking forward to a superb weekend 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Nem

Deposit paid, email sent.

Nick


----------



## conlechi

All booked up and Deposit paid 

PM sent to Steve

Looks like i am coming on my own  My wife doesn't like boats , cars etc :evil: Still will probably enjoy myself more 

Looking forward to it 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU

I am still making up my mind ...


----------



## TT Law

Lets make it up for you Dani!

Get booking. It looks to be a great turnout.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

TT Law said:


> Lets make it up for you Dani!
> 
> Get booking. It looks to be a great turnout.
> 
> Steve


It looks super, I agree 

I will come
I will not come
I will come
I will not come
.
.
.


----------



## conlechi

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make it up for you Dani!
> 
> Get booking. It looks to be a great turnout.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super, I agree
> 
> I will come
> I will not come
> I will come
> I will not come
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...

 Go on , go on , go on :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

conlechi said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make it up for you Dani!
> 
> Get booking. It looks to be a great turnout.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super, I agree
> 
> I will come
> I will not come
> I will come
> I will not come
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on , go on , go on :roll:
Click to expand...

Maybe, maybe, maybe [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## conlechi

A3DFU said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make it up for you Dani!
> 
> Get booking. It looks to be a great turnout.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super, I agree
> 
> I will come
> I will not come
> I will come
> I will not come
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on , go on , go on :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, maybe, maybe [smiley=juggle.gif]
Click to expand...

 Hey Dani,
if you don't go you will regret it when you read the write up and see the pics 
Go on get the deposit paid :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

conlechi said:


> Hey Dani,
> if you don't go you will regret it when you read the write up and see the pics


I know I will. I think I can decide by the end of March if I can come


----------



## conlechi

A3DFU said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dani,
> if you don't go you will regret it when you read the write up and see the pics
> 
> 
> 
> I know I will. I think I can decide by the end of March if I can come
Click to expand...

 End of march !!! The ferry will be fully booked    :wink:


----------



## AidenL

I'd like to try and make this but I think I'm already committed that weekend


----------



## A3DFU

conlechi said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dani,
> if you don't go you will regret it when you read the write up and see the pics
> 
> 
> 
> I know I will. I think I can decide by the end of March if I can come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End of march !!! The ferry will be fully booked    :wink:
Click to expand...

I'll have to take my chances :?


----------



## phodge

Dani....you know you want to...!!!


----------



## A3DFU

phodge said:


> Dani....you know you want to...!!!


I know I want to, Penny 

It's just that sometimes wanting is not enough :?


----------



## ObiWan

conlechi said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets make it up for you Dani!
> 
> Get booking. It looks to be a great turnout.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It looks super, I agree
> 
> I will come
> I will not come
> I will come
> I will not come
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on , go on , go on :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe, maybe, maybe [smiley=juggle.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Dani,
> if you don't go you will regret it when you read the write up and see the pics
> Go on get the deposit paid :twisted: :twisted:
Click to expand...

She is being cool because she has done it all before :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> She is being cool :wink:


Yeah, true ... I just turned the heating up 8)


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is being cool :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, true ... I just turned the heating up 8)
Click to expand...

Not quite the same thing


----------



## TTotal

Steve the 1st page listed 20 "interested " people, can you post a list of exactly who is going?
Thanks


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is being cool :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, true ... I just turned the heating up 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite the same thing
Click to expand...

But it keeps me warm


----------



## TThriller

TTotal said:


> Steve the 1st page listed 20 "interested " people, can you post a list of exactly who is going?
> Thanks


Or go one step further and start a fresh thread!

I'm tired of wading though the 23 pages to date


----------



## LoTTie

TThriller said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve the 1st page listed 20 "interested " people, can you post a list of exactly who is going?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Or go one step further and start a fresh thread!
> 
> I'm tired of wading though the 23 pages to date
Click to expand...

I agree this would be a good idea, I'm assuming I am booked as I had an email saying my order was processed but it would be good to know for sure who is booked up etc and confirmed. 

Looking forward to it. 8)


----------



## conlechi

LoTTie said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve the 1st page listed 20 "interested " people, can you post a list of exactly who is going?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Or go one step further and start a fresh thread!
> 
> I'm tired of wading though the 23 pages to date
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree this would be a good idea, I'm assuming I am booked as I had an email saying my order was processed but it would be good to know for sure who is booked up etc and confirmed.
> 
> Looking forward to it. 8)
Click to expand...

 Yep , i agree , would be good to know how many of us are going


----------



## ObiWan

Must be to many trees on the line for Steve :wink:


----------



## TT Law

All trees removed and floods cleared & wind damage repaire on the railway!

See seperate thread for confirmed bookings.

Steve


----------



## les

Post a new thread and make it a sticky and so nobody can post on it but Steve. Then he can up date it as and when each sign up. SORTED


----------



## A3DFU

Steve,

I think I have made the decission to leave it for this year ... I'm most likely going to Glasgow over that weekend :? 
[a tiny gremlin in me still shouts IOM!!]


----------



## TT Law

A3DFU said:


> Steve,
> 
> I think I have made the decission to leave it for this year ... I'm most likely going to Glasgow over that weekend :?
> [a tiny gremlin in me still shouts IOM!!]


Dani,

Thats a real shame. You will be sorely missed.

Is it worth us feeding the Gremlin? Maybe you would give in to the little voices then?

Steve


----------



## TThriller

Steve

Deposit paid, emails sent.

Dave & Gill


----------



## mighTy Tee

TThriller said:


> Steve
> 
> Deposit paid, emails sent.
> 
> Dave & Gill


Dont forget to ask TTotal to keep you windows clean


----------



## phodge

A3DFU said:


> Steve,
> 
> I think I have made the decission to leave it for this year ... I'm most likely going to Glasgow over that weekend :?
> [a tiny gremlin in me still shouts IOM!!]


Nooooooooooooo.........


----------



## A3DFU

TT Law said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I think I have made the decission to leave it for this year ... I'm most likely going to Glasgow over that weekend :?
> [a tiny gremlin in me still shouts IOM!!]
> 
> 
> 
> Dani,
> 
> Thats a real shame. You will be sorely missed.
> 
> Is it worth us feeding the Gremlin? Maybe you would give in to the little voices then?
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

If the little voices spit out some Â£Â£Â£s ... then, yes, you may feed the Gremlin, Steve :roll:

Rest assured, I will miss all of you too!!



phodge said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I think I have made the decission to leave it for this year ... I'm most likely going to Glasgow over that weekend :?
> [a tiny gremlin in me still shouts IOM!!]
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooo.........
Click to expand...

 :-* :-* :-*


----------



## BillP

Just paid deposit. Hope its not too late
Thanks
BillP


----------



## conlechi

BillP said:


> Just paid deposit. Hope its not too late
> Thanks
> BillP


 Hi BillP,
Have you sent a PM to Steve ( TTLaw) with your details etc ?

You will be able to join the Southern cruise up as well 

See separate thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79720


----------



## mighTy Tee

conlechi said:


> BillP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid deposit. Hope its not too late
> Thanks
> BillP
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BillP,
> Have you sent a PM to Steve ( TTLaw) with your details etc ?
> 
> You will be able to join the Southern cruise up as well
> 
> See separate thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79720
Click to expand...

We nagged him ito signing up at the SolenTTeers lunch today. All we need now is Rob to sign up... :wink:


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BillP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid deposit. Hope its not too late
> Thanks
> BillP
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BillP,
> Have you sent a PM to Steve ( TTLaw) with your details etc ?
> 
> You will be able to join the Southern cruise up as well
> 
> See separate thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79720
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We nagged him ito signing up at the SolenTTeers lunch today. All we need now is Rob to sign up... :wink:
Click to expand...

 Hey , you can't beat a bit of nagging :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## les

How many know that the IOM ferry nearly sank last week in the Mersey. There COULD be consiquences for our trip look here.

http://icliverpool.icnetwork.co.uk/live ... _page.html

and here.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/mers ... 329059.stm

in all likelyhood the ferry will be a right off I am told.


----------



## A3DFU

I would expect that all will be sorted by May :?


----------



## TTotal

I'm taking my lifejacket


----------



## les

TTotal said:


> I'm taking my lifejacket


I'm taking my rubber duck, flares, flashing beacon, ship to shore radio, weather station. GPS. radar. water wings, life jacket, long wig and makeup and my blow up rubber dinghy, well its a doll but shhhh I dont want to talk about sexy sue [smiley=gorgeous.gif] and I can't leave her behind and in case you think i'm mad remember this ....... when a ship is sinking its women and children first 

Pssst I have only paid for one so she will be a stowaway so keep stum OK :wink:


----------



## conlechi

les said:


> How many know that the IOM ferry nearly sank last week in the Mersey. There COULD be consiquences for our trip look here.
> 
> http://icliverpool.icnetwork.co.uk/live ... _page.html
> 
> and here.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/mers ... 329059.stm
> 
> in all likelyhood the ferry will be a right off I am told.


 Bloody hell    ...................glad we wern't on it


----------



## BillP

BillP wrote: 
Just paid deposit. Hope its not too late

Hi BillP, 
Have you sent a PM to Steve ( TTLaw) with your details etc ?

You will be able to join the Southern cruise up as well

See separate thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79720

I think I e-mailed steve but I haven't had a reply yet just hope its all OK
BillP


----------



## conlechi

BillP said:


> BillP wrote:
> Just paid deposit. Hope its not too late
> 
> Hi BillP,
> Have you sent a PM to Steve ( TTLaw) with your details etc ?
> 
> You will be able to join the Southern cruise up as well
> 
> See separate thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79720
> 
> I think I e-mailed steve but I haven't had a reply yet just hope its all OK
> BillP


 I think Steve is away at the moment


----------



## robokn

I am looking into coming but start a new contract on monday so will have to see how the land lies

When is the closing date??


----------



## TT Law

All,

This trip now has 37 people in 19 cars!

The hotel has now run out of standard rooms so a supplement is now payable for sea view rooms at Â£9 per person per night.

Get booking in case they run out all together!!!!!

Steve


----------



## YOGIBEAR

I dont think this is a cruise anymore- its an invasion TT style :lol:


----------



## TT Law

I'll change the schedule to allow us to storm the parliament building!

Should be good fun 

Steve


----------



## YOGIBEAR

maybe the offshore bank first so i can get my MK 2 on order :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Maybe someone can inform the local press? 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy

TTotal said:


> Maybe someone can inform the local press? 8)


Sailing News????


----------



## TTotal

I can get a bit in Sailing Today but its not a lot of interest to our readers :?


----------



## les

Steve, What about a press release to the whatever local IMO paper?


----------



## TTotal

I am sending a note to the editor of Isle of Man Today and see what he says....

http://www.iomonline.co.im/contactus.aspx


----------



## TTotal

Steve your list still does not include me or others that are definately going and paid up... :?


----------



## mighTy Tee

TTotal said:


> Steve your list still does not include me or others that are definately going and paid up... :?


Have you looked here? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Oh cock


----------



## davidg

TT Law said:


> All,
> 
> This trip now has 37 people in 19 cars!
> 
> The hotel has now run out of standard rooms so a supplement is now payable for sea view rooms at Â£9 per person per night.
> 
> Get booking in case they run out all together!!!!!
> 
> Steve


Steve
PM'd you ,, Â£9 supplement , free last time    ahh well the grey sea view is worth it


----------



## TTotal

Thought it was green as its Irish :?


----------



## Sara

My name still hasn't been added 

Sara


----------



## conlechi

Sara G said:


> My name still hasn't been added
> 
> Sara


 Hi Sara ,
have you sent a PM to steve with your details ?


----------



## TT Law

Sara,

Its on the other thread. Confirmed attendees.

Steve


----------



## TTotal

> Mark Jordan (Conlechi) 1
> Nick Goodall (Nem) 2
> Richard Taylor (mighTy Tee) 2
> Kevin Totts (kevtotty) 2
> Mervyn Larner (mlarner) 2
> Emma Myring (LoTTie) 2
> Christopher Wood 2
> John Selman (TTotal) 2
> Penny Hodge (phodge) 2
> Barry Brown (obiwan) 2
> Duncan Cross 2
> Steve Law (TT Law) 3
> Les (les) 1
> Dave & Gill (TThriller) 2
> Fraser (YOGIBEAR) 2
> Jo Kemsley + Dad (Jo0425) 2
> BillP 2
> Sara G 2
> Kerry Sheriff 2
> Dave G & Julie (daveG) 2
> 
> So Far:
> 
> 39 people
> 20 cars


 8)


----------



## les

TTotal said:


> Mark Jordan (Conlechi) 1
> Nick Goodall (Nem) 2
> Richard Taylor (mighTy Tee) 2
> Kevin Totts (kevtotty) 2
> Mervyn Larner (mlarner) 2
> Emma Myring (LoTTie) 2
> Christopher Wood 2
> John Selman (TTotal) 2
> Penny Hodge (phodge) 2
> Barry Brown (obiwan) 2
> Duncan Cross 2
> Steve Law (TT Law) 3
> Les (les) 1
> Dave & Gill (TThriller) 2
> Fraser (YOGIBEAR) 2
> Jo Kemsley + Dad (Jo0425) 2
> BillP 2
> Sara G 2
> Kerry Sheriff 2
> Dave G & Julie (daveG) 2
> 
> So Far:
> 
> 39 people
> 20 cars
> 
> 
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

CORRECTION Les now 2 so 40 peeps. For Â£44 difference between single and 2 peeps I will bring me MUM :lol:


----------



## TTotal

*Can Steve please call the Isle of Man Newspaper - they want to do an article on us !!!! Phone John Stone 01624 695 634 ASAP *


----------



## davidg

TTotal said:


> *Can Steve please call the Isle of Man Newspaper - they want to do an article on us !!!! Phone John Stone 01624 695 634 ASAP *


Steve 
Do you have a contact for the guy from the radio station that intervied Ian ??


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> Steve
> Do you have a contact for the guy from the radio station that intervied Ian ??


David,

afaik the contact is on the relevant thread on which Ian posted the pics and gave a link to the radio broad cast 2 years ago


----------



## Nem

Just a thought, do we need a passport for IOM?

Nick


----------



## mighTy Tee

Nem said:


> Just a thought, do we need a passport for IOM?
> 
> Nick


You need the same passport as you require for the Isle of Wight :roll:


----------



## r14n

davidg said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can Steve please call the Isle of Man Newspaper - they want to do an article on us !!!! Phone John Stone 01624 695 634 ASAP *
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> Do you have a contact for the guy from the radio station that intervied Ian ??
Click to expand...

Andrew Kelly @ Manx radio, don't have his direct email addr but I think I still have his card at home, I will have a look tonight.

Don't know if you want alot of publicity before you get there [smiley=stop.gif] 
Unless your trying to get the mountain road closed for "private" use ?

Try and get onto Marine drive, its the coast road that TG used for the Aston Martin test. ( not sure if this is normally closed to the public ? )
Which I couldn't find last time we went. 










Above all, have fun, drive safe, and bring back lots of pics / vids.

Ian


----------



## TTotal

Can Steve please respond to this chap who has now emailed me..

*I would like to write a bit about your forthcoming visit to the Island and would like some more information please.
How many will be coming? Have you been before? What is the attraction of coming here? Are any of you returning for the TT? What is the Audi TT Forum? Do you have any pics you could email of the cars out in force on any previous visits?
It would be useful to have a chat if you have chance. I am on 01624 695634.
Cheers,
*

John Turner, Reporter
Isle of Man Newspapers Ltd,
Publishing House, Peel Road,
DOUGLAS, Isle of Man IM1 5PZ
British Isles
DDI: +44 (0)1624 695637
Tel: +44 (0)1624 695695 ext 5637
Fax: +44 (0)1624 611149
Web: http://www.iomtoday.co.im <blocked::blocked::http://www.iomtoday.co.im/>
E-mail: [email protected] <mailto:[email protected]>

All advertising with Isle of Man Newspapers is subject to our Conditions of Acceptance


----------



## TTotal

Well I have now sent him details of this cruise and also some pics from previous meets off Wak's site.


----------



## davidg

Here are some


----------



## TT Law

Those photos bring back happy memories Dave!

UPDATE ON TRIP

The TTOC Shop has now closed for this event. Do not despair though. You can still book direct with the Isle of Man Steam Packet Holidays on 01624645777 and quote TTOC.

For those who have already booked I have just sent out an E Mail update.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## les

Just a question, is it possible to go on a earlier boat? Seems a waste to get there late on Friday evening when I am only 50mins drive from Liverpool. Would be nice to make the most of the weekend :? I know many are coming from far and wide and for them an earlier boat is prob not on but it would be great to get over to the IMO early PM say. Oh well if not never mind. 8)


----------



## conlechi

TT Law said:


> Those photos bring back happy memories Dave!
> 
> UPDATE ON TRIP
> 
> The TTOC Shop has now closed for this event. Do not despair though. You can still book direct with the Isle of Man Steam Packet Holidays on 01624645777 and quote TTOC.
> 
> For those who have already booked I have just sent out an E Mail update.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


 Hi Steve ,
the last email update i recieved was on 18th March

Is there a more recent update i have not yet recieved ? :?

Cheers Mark.


----------



## les

Hi everybody,

Just a note to inform you that I have been in touch with the IOM Steam Packet Company. I have changed my sailing from Liverpool to the earlier boat leaving at 11-15am arriving IOM at 13.45. The reason being is I don't live so far from my home city and wanted to maximise the weekend by spending more time on the island. If anybody else would like to go on the earlier boat I suggest you contact the Steam Packet Company ASAP as I was informed the tickets will be sent out very soon.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Just paid the balance - no long to go!


----------



## mighTy Tee

I am looking forward to doing this


----------



## les

How about having some tee shirts done in black with TTOC logo and IOM tour 2007 or something similar printed on them? What ya recon then :?


----------



## TT Law

Les,

Its a nice idea but I have not got time to get these done before we go now.

Steve


----------



## mighTy Tee

May be a daft question, I assume fuel is cheaper here than the IoM so to leave Liverpool with a full tank or are prices about the same?


----------



## conlechi

mighTy Tee said:


> May be a daft question, I assume fuel is cheaper here than the IoM so to leave Liverpool with a full tank or are prices about the same?


And is there a Shell petrol station selling V Power on the Island :?


----------



## davidg

No v power last time we went 

Also the ferry company advises not to fill the tank to the brim as fuel could spill if the sea is rough ,,, so don't fill to the top


----------



## conlechi

davidg said:


> No v power last time we went
> 
> Also the ferry company advises not to fill the tank to the brim as fuel could spill if the sea is rough ,,, so don't fill to the top


 BP ultimate ? or any other higher octane over there ?


----------



## davidg

conlechi said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> No v power last time we went
> 
> Also the ferry company advises not to fill the tank to the brim as fuel could spill if the sea is rough ,,, so don't fill to the top
> 
> 
> 
> BP ultimate ? or any other higher octane over there ?
Click to expand...

Les is on the case :wink: he has a friend that lives there ,


----------



## KevtoTTy

davidg said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> No v power last time we went
> 
> Also the ferry company advises not to fill the tank to the brim as fuel could spill if the sea is rough ,,, so don't fill to the top
> 
> 
> 
> BP ultimate ? or any other higher octane over there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Les is on the case :wink: he has a friend that lives there ,
Click to expand...

What his only friend :wink:


----------



## davidg

KevtoTTy said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> No v power last time we went
> 
> Also the ferry company advises not to fill the tank to the brim as fuel could spill if the sea is rough ,,, so don't fill to the top
> 
> 
> 
> BP ultimate ? or any other higher octane over there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Les is on the case :wink: he has a friend that lives there ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What his only friend :wink:
Click to expand...

So you know Les as well :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## les

KevtoTTy said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> No v power last time we went
> 
> Also the ferry company advises not to fill the tank to the brim as fuel could spill if the sea is rough ,,, so don't fill to the top
> 
> 
> 
> BP ultimate ? or any other higher octane over there ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Les is on the case :wink: he has a friend that lives there ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What his only friend :wink:
Click to expand...

Oi :evil: TEXACO petrol for you :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sometimes I wish that I could get on a boat without continuously throwing up :?


----------



## davidg

wallsendmag said:


> Sometimes I wish that I could get on a boat without continuously throwing up :?


It is a sea cat [catamaran ], so very stable    like being on an aircraft  no worse than a TRAIN :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

davidg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wish that I could get on a boat without continuously throwing up :?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sea cat [catamaran ], so very stable    like being on an aircraft  no worse than a TRAIN :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol:


----------



## les

davidg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wish that I could get on a boat without continuously throwing up :?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sea cat [catamaran ], so very stable    like being on an aircraft  no worse than a TRAIN :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Try telling that to my M8 when we went over on it 2 years ago he was shouting for hughieeeee all over the side :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

les said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wish that I could get on a boat without continuously throwing up :?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sea cat [catamaran ], so very stable    like being on an aircraft  no worse than a TRAIN :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try telling that to my M8 when we went over on it 2 years ago he was shouting for hughieeeee all over the side :roll:
Click to expand...

I always thought the seacats were worse.


----------



## davidg

wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I wish that I could get on a boat without continuously throwing up :?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sea cat [catamaran ], so very stable    like being on an aircraft  no worse than a TRAIN :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try telling that to my M8 when we went over on it 2 years ago he was shouting for hughieeeee all over the side :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought the seacats were worse.
Click to expand...

Well if you sit in the middle it is ok !!!

The morning weather/sea is always worse than the evening


----------



## KevtoTTy

This is what I am looking forward to the most (from http://www.iomguide.com/drivingontheisleofman.php).......

*Driving on the Isle of Man

Driving a car in the Isle of Man is broadly similar to driving in the United Kingdom, and most traffic regulations are the same. As in the UK people drive on the left hand side of the road.

Unlike the UK there is no national speed limit. 

There are speed restrictions in built up areas, but after passing a 'National Speed Limit' sign there ceases to be any speed restriction, although people driving in a reckless manner may well be stopped by the police.*

:lol:


----------



## les

Heres a reply I got this morning from my mates son who lives and works on the island.

"Re petrol, we donâ€™t have any shell garages on the island but I think there might be a few distributors. Are you after optimax? Iâ€™ll check for BP sites as well if theyâ€™re any use, and let you know"

I told him V-max took over from Optimax but perhaps they have optimax there.

Watch this space. :?


----------



## TT Law

Les,

According to Shells website and from memory their is a Shell garage in Union Mills.

Steve


----------



## les

TT Law said:


> Les,
> 
> According to Shells website and from memory their is a Shell garage in Union Mills.
> 
> Steve


OK Steve I will email and put that to him. Thanks.


----------



## les

Hi Steve heres a reply I got this morning from him reagrding the Shell station at Union mills.

"Morning Les, thatâ€™s funny, Iâ€™d checked the website for shell sites and it said none could be found. I know the garage you mean tho, so will head down there and have a look when I can, see if they sell v-power. Union Mills isnâ€™t far from Douglas, and itâ€™s on the course so itâ€™d be a good spot to fill up. The vast majority of petrol stations here tho are Total, & I think the fuel is â€˜excelliumâ€™. Have you heard of that? Is it any good?"

I havent heard of ' exellium" then again I never go into Total garages. :? However here you go.
http://www.total.gb.com/excellium/home.cfm


----------



## les

Got this email from my mates son re Shell V-Power this morning as follows.

"Morning Les, well despite what the web site says I found a few shell garages over the weekend! At least one sells v-power (filled up with it on Friday myself). Itâ€™s left as you leave the sea terminal and basically follow that road past a couple of sets of traffic lights. On your left, as you get to the top of the slope on the junction with Peel road. I can obv give you a better description and prob a pic nearer the time.

Problem solved! Cheers"


----------

